
New Family Of Antibacterial Agents Uncovered - crocus
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/01/090115190456.htm
======
streety
Sadly the journal reference isn't freely available.

My first question with these new discoveries is always how much do you need to
use to get a reasonable effect.

Doses as low as 0.2 microM were effective, 90% lethality, against some of the
tested microorganisms with 0.9 microM effective against all the gram negative
drug resistant microorganisms tested. The results with gram positive were not
nearly as good requiring an order of magnitude more active compound.

For comparison I found this paper:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19028617?ordinalpos=2&...](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19028617?ordinalpos=2&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum)

If we take the molecular weight for Cefditoren from wikipedia we get a minimum
inhibitory concentration (90) of 0.03 mg/L (which is 0.04 microM) to 1 mg/L
(1.61 microM).

This isn't my area of expertise and I'm not sure how comparable LD90 and
MIC(90) are but it sounds promising.

------
numair
Let's hope they don't put it in every household product imaginable and exploit
it to the point of uselessness, as was done with the previous crop of
antibacterial agents.

~~~
JabavuAdams
Or feed it to livestock. IIRC the vast majority of antibiotics go into
livestock, not humans or household products.

